# Proud Owners Of A 2009 210rs



## jcwwbt210RS (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi there. This is our first travel trailer. We bought a used motorhome last year to make sure we liked camping and we fell in love! My name is Charlotte, dh is Jason, ds1 Warren, ds2 Wyatt, and dd Bailey (5, 4, & 17 mos)
I heard about this site from my friends on rv.net. We can't wait to break our Outback in!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Charlotte and family!!! What part of the country are you from?

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome,

I know that you will love it.

Happy camping


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## corbyrs (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome!

We have a 21rs.. (without the kingbed BAH!!!) and love it! You can't go wrong! This is a great place, i'm sure you'll be modding it up in no time!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARD! You are going to enjoy your Outback and are going to get all the help that you can stand from this forum. After all what else do we have to do but camp and enjoy the friendship of our fellow Outbackers.
Enjoy,
Robert


----------

